# Font used in the D&D 3.5 PHB, DMG, and MM?



## Melkor (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi folks,

Does anyone know which particular fonts were used in the D&D 3.5 Core books (actually, probably throughout the 3.5 product line, but I can't verify that)?

Thanks!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Dec 14, 2009)

Headings: Pterra: Pterra font family « MyFonts
Text: Celestia Antiqua: Celestia AntiquaÂ® font family « MyFonts
Tables: Scala Sans: FF Scala SansÂ® font family « MyFonts

TSR/WOTC Font FAQ: TSR & WotC Font FAQ

These were used throughout the 3.0 and 3.5 "core" product lines, AFAIK. Forgotten Realms products used different fonts.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 14, 2009)

Heh - I came in here to say "Pterradactyl" or something...


----------



## Melkor (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks Marius!


----------



## fikoantunes (Feb 25, 2016)

One thing must be added:

The "Celestia Antiqua" familiy, used on the main text of the core D&D 3.5 books, was slightly modified by WotC. The numbers were changed so they use the Celestial Antiqua SC (Small Caps), which is NOT included in the family font's original packaged. 

I think they made this because the original numbers in the C.A. font were kind of ugly for a book where numbers appear all the time.


----------

